

Flippa won't let me (or anyone, ever) close my account.  What do I do? - korussian

I opened a Flippa account 13 days ago to check them out and maybe sell some of my domains.  Then I decided not to bother.  It turns out Flippa has no option on the site for account cancellation/deletion, so I contacted their customer support.  They said:<p><pre><code>  Your request (#xxxxx) has been deemed solved.

  To review, comment and reopen the request, follow the link below: 
  http://flippa.zendesk.com/tickets/35366

  Flippa Customer Support, Apr-26 08:31 pm (EST):
  Thanks for contacting Flippa Customer Support.

  For security and data integrity requirements, Flippa accounts cannot be deleted or closed.

  You are welcome to create a new account under a new username if required,
  but please be aware that under Flippa's Terms &#38; Conditions at 
  http://flippa.com/termsandconditions, users are not to operate simultaneous 
  multiple accounts.

  Kind Regards,

  Flippa Customer Support.
</code></pre>
I don't like the idea of keeping accounts floating around, especially in an active state.  Since I have not initiated nor participated in any auctions, there's no reason Flippa's "security and data integrity" is at stake, so what's going on?  I replied to that email to complain further, but got no response.<p>Do I have any recourse?  I couldn't even find mention on their site that once you open an account, it's open for life.  This is not good for your customers, Flippa.
======
minsight
Change all of your data until it's no longer about or reflective of you.

